# 1965 Richline....New here and new to working on boats



## dsmith27 (Mar 20, 2010)

Stumbled across this site last week while looking at Richline boats etc, then decided to put a floor and deck in mine! Like i said im totally new to the site and new to the whole Mod. boats so any help is greatly appreciated! My dad had this boat for a few years and it ended up just sittin around not being used, he asked if i would want it so i took it about 2yrs ago and havent done anything with it. After seeing this site i cant wait to get started


----------



## Brine (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard, and make sure to check out the mods section. I believe there is at least one Richline over there.


----------



## switchback (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard.

I just sold one and there are 3 others on here with them. Will be waiting to see what you do with it and take looks of pics as you go.


----------



## countryboy210 (Mar 20, 2010)

Have You Shown Dad The TinBoats.net Site Yet? He Might Want The Boat Back. :roll: 

Welcome Aboard, Keep The Pics Coming !


----------



## RStewart (Mar 20, 2010)

thats a nice boat. you can make that into a nice fishing boat.


----------



## dsmith27 (Mar 20, 2010)

i sure hope i can make it into a nice boat... hows the easiest way of taking the middle bench out or do you guys think i should leave it in there? i found the paint i wanna use for the boat and plan on buying the lumber monday to start the floor etc...just hoping for some good weather so i can start because i have no garage. The weather turned bad today and not calling for decent weather til tues, which i have jury duty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## RStewart (Mar 20, 2010)

you can just drill out the rivets and take the seat out. then put rivets back in the holes to plug them. mine was already out and they did a crappy job of trying to cut it out instead of drilling out rivets. is that a 14fter or 16 fter?


----------



## dsmith27 (Mar 20, 2010)

its a 16fter


----------



## Froggy (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome, nice rig.


----------



## us2forfun4 (Mar 21, 2010)

new here my self and just happened across the site after i started my coversion, just wanted to throw something out there for maybe you guys to give some feed back, i bought rubber undercoating in a spray can and i did a test with it, i painted the edges and one face with it and put it in a bucket of water painted side down, then painted a piece with water sealer done the same thing, with in a few days the water sealer piece pealed apart at the seeems, the other i cut it open to see how bad it held water, it was dry, so i painted my hole floor ruff edges and the tops and and any piece of wood that might come in conatct with water all for about 12 dollars, hope it works


----------



## luvdlake (Mar 21, 2010)

That IS A SWEET RIDE. I look forward to seeing your progress, I just purchased a 68 model 16ft. Richline. I was just wandering about something on my boat it has the tag richline on each side of the boat towards the rear, but the Title or Registration papers say the boats maker name is RILE. I was wandering if yours says the same. I have googled the RILE boat name and have come up with nothing. Well anyways have FUN with your Build and I will be watching you.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 21, 2010)

luvdlake said:


> That IS A SWEET RIDE. I look forward to seeing your progress, I just purchased a 68 model 16ft. Richline. I was just wandering about something on my boat it has the tag richline on each side of the boat towards the rear, but the Title or Registration papers say the boats maker name is RILE. I was wandering if yours says the same. I have googled the RILE boat name and have come up with nothing. Well anyways have FUN with your Build and I will be watching you.



mine is a 1968 and the title says Richline/BT


----------



## dsmith27 (Mar 22, 2010)

my title says Richline as well. Im not sure why your title would say that, interesting!! Tomorrow i plan to buy enough material to get me started for awhile,but not sure when i can start it due to this terrible weather


----------



## dsmith27 (Mar 24, 2010)

need some opinions and ideas...was wondering what it would be like to make my deck go from the front of the boat to the end of the middle seat? would it work ok? bad idea? any thoughts and inputs are appreciated. I just kinda figured it would give me lots of storage etc?


----------



## switchback (Mar 24, 2010)

Sending PM. From front to back of middle seat works great. It's how I did mine. Personally I would leave the seat. I just took the tops of the seat off and used the aluminum structure for the supports. that way wood wasn't on the floor to make contact with water in the floor. When water would get in hear and there.


----------



## thereader93 (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck with your 1965 Richline. They are solid boats and worth putting some effort into restoring!

I bought this 1960, 16 foot Richline about a year ago. When I found her she was sitting in a field with all the plywood and carpet rotting away. Wasn't sure about whether she leaked or not, just took the owners word that she was tight. Being a west coast refugee having worked on dry rot wooden boats for years I was very eager to get rid of all the wood and restore the boat only using wood on the seating and new floorboards. All of the wood is high and dry and will drain. The previous owner was right, very small leak from one rivet. I can go fishing all day and only pick up about a cup of water. A large spongue in the stern picks up all the seapage. Never run the bilge pump. Going on the theory that if I tried to repair the one rivet I would inadvertantly start other leaks, I am just going to let it be. The engine is a modern 30 HP Nissan 4 stroke. Sweet little power plant, very quiet and just sips gas. I spend more on car fuel getting back and forth to the lake than the Nissan consumes. Outfitted with depth finder, large compass, GPS and hand held VHF, so she has had her modern upgrades. This is a great little boat and as long as you respect her ablities you will have great outings. Aluminum boats are very expensive on the west coast so I was very happy to see there are many available here in the midwest. This is a very economical way to get into a solid starter boat. In my case I am staying at this level and have no desire to get into and ever increasing game of upgrading.


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice boat, I've been happy with my 14 footer so far. I left the middle seat in place and put a casing deck in front and rear. It fishes good with 2 people, might be tight with 3, I haven't tried that yet. I decided that since the seats are wood on to that would be a good place for some storage. Both the front and middle seat of mine were filled with flotation about half way to the top, then I put in a sealed wood bottom and hinged a section of the seat top so you can flip it up and have @ 5-6" of tackle or whatever stored under there..

Good luck with the build, looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## thereader93 (Jun 23, 2011)

I had the same flotation in mine and I thought about adding more for safety. That is until I ran the numbers and found it would take enough to fill the boat in order to get any flotation value. LOL, I decided they put the foam in at the plant to make people feel good, not that it would float the boat! I also rewired the entire boat excluding the factory harness that goes with the motor control cables. When I got the boat the wiring consisted of loose pieces dangling around with alligator clips on the ends, no fuses. Fire waiting to happen was my take. I put in around 200 feet of new wiring and all the connections are soldered, not the "pinch and pray connectors" that will eventually corrode and fail. I also added low wattage cabin lights for night fishing and a headlight to see logs at night. I don't really like fishing a night (launch and load problems) but the boat is set up for it.


----------

